# Grand river steelhead



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Any places to walk in and fish for steelhead in the grand with spawn sacs near downtown gr and not have to walk to far up or downstream to find the fish


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Mipike91 said:


> Any places to walk in and fish for steelhead in the grand with spawn sacs near downtown gr and not have to walk to far up or downstream to find the fish


Yes the big dam in the middle of downtown with all the fisherman.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks any biting


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

quest32a said:


> Yes the big dam in the middle of downtown with all the fisherman.


 Above or below the dam


----------



## skamaniac97 (Feb 17, 2009)

strictly above the dam, they are hitting very well on jitterbugs right now.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

skamaniac97 said:


> strictly above the dam, they are hitting very well on jitterbugs right now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are they the topwater jitterbugs for steelhead never heard of steelhead hitting the


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

tannhd said:


> That's awesome.


whats awsome


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

tannhd said:


> That's awesome.


thats awesome


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Please stop I want to take my son fishing and I only need to know if it is the topwater jitterbug or a steelhead lure


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

That is what you get on here. Try to make a statement or ask a serious question and you get clowns. Jitter bug is a top water bait. Right now steel head are not in the rivers. There are a few salmon. Casting spoons, spinners are a good way to start.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks any by Croton dam I know there are trout and suckers but im not sure if salmon are there and will they bite on spawn sacs


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

The salmon get that far up and they get lock jaw. Lower end of rivers are good right now.


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius (Sep 26, 2011)

They're pulling your leg man. Don't fish 6th street dam. Especially with you're son. Lot of bad apples among the good ones at 6th Street Zoo. I was very recently threatened while wading UPSTREAM of the guy because he didn't like the path I was taking. Then continued to heckle and threaten me from the east wall for an hour and a half. I'm not too familiar with good steely wading spots downstream, but don't use jitterbugs, he was joking. Eggs, flies, hot n tots, oslos, flatfish, wiggle warts. The grand is shallow right now and there are probably lots of spots if you can find access. I'm not completely against fishing the dam, I just try to avoid the crowds, but 'tis the season.


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius (Sep 26, 2011)

There are DEFINITELY steelhead in the Grand river right now.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks are you familier with any trout salmon or steely Spots or holes I can fish with my son with eggs or any baits pm me if you would like I will not give any holes or spots to anyone and If they are near muskegon or croton


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Little more time on the river and less on here id be willin to bet ya could find some for yourself. You got a bunch of threads goin and got some info so go try it man.


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

I do not understand when people ask for a little bit of advice about fish, hunting etc. We where all novice once and someone helped us along. People need to quit getting so bent out of shape when people ask for a little help. There are rules about specifics of river , streams etc. There should be rules and moderated when people give other people a hard time on here. Too many times when you try to ask a serious question, some has some crap to give ya in stead of real advice. Is this site for info or just a big clown fest.


----------



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

sniper22mag said:


> That is what you get on here. Try to make a statement or ask a serious question and you get clowns. Jitter bug is a top water bait. Right now steel head are not in the rivers. There are a few salmon. Casting spoons, spinners are a good way to start.


there's definatly steelhead in the rivers, watched a few get caught thursday and monday out of the kalmazoo river, along with some BIG brown's


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought that was solid advice. He knows bout the creek next to his house, the pier just down the road, the mighty mo, 6th street, and what to use. So the last thing left to do would be....


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

troutguy26 said:


> I thought that was solid advice. He knows bout the creek next to his house, the pier just down the road, the mighty mo, 6th street, and what to use. So the last thing left to do would be....


Exactly. Nobody started out an expert, and most of us put in a ton of time to get that first fish or two. Most guys on here are willing to help those who help themselves. Do some research on here, and a little driving around to find some spots. Get the basics down, and then come back for help fine tuning what you've learned. If you're hitting a lake on vacation and need to know what's in it and what they hit on, that's different. If you're fishing a big river that gets a pretty reliable run of fish year in and year out, at pretty much the same time of year, you could at least do a nominal amount of due diligence and figure out the basics. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes i realize I went a little overboard I will not do this again srry


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Creek-Chub said:


> Exactly. Nobody started out an expert, and most of us put in a ton of time to get that first fish or two. Most guys on here are willing to help those who help themselves. Do some research on here, and a little driving around to find some spots. Get the basics down, and then come back for help fine tuning what you've learned. If you're hitting a lake on vacation and need to know what's in it and what they hit on, that's different. If you're fishing a big river that gets a pretty reliable run of fish year in and year out, at pretty much the same time of year, you could at least do a nominal amount of due diligence and figure out the basics.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep. If someones outta town i help often and put them on fish via pm. If its close to home well i cut my teeth just like the next guy.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well for steelhead I was planning on takeing my son and I dont want to let him down


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

That's part of the process.

I don't catch a steelhead every time I fish, neither does my son. We fish the water with the intention of enjoying each others company and the outdoors.

If you're only interested in catching fish, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Mipike91 (Aug 8, 2012)

ok I realize that


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Mipike91 said:


> ok I realize that


Maybe, but you won't really get it unless you've been fishing for these fish for a while. NOBODY gets a fish every time they go. Period. Lots of guys, myself included, don't even USUALLY get a fish. It's not like tossing out a bobber for bluegill. 

There is a member on here who wrote a book about steelhead fishing (well, partially about steelhead fishing) that is titled "The fish of a thousand casts". I don't know if he made the term up or borrowed it, but it's very fitting. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

The thousand casts thing I always heard for Muskie, not Steelhead, but it makes sense for Steelies too. 

I on the other hand always catch one, no matter what. The water can be 85 degrees in the middle of July. Doesnt matter.


----------



## jbck109 (Jan 24, 2012)

sniper22mag said:


> That is what you get on here. Try to make a statement or ask a serious question and you get clowns. Jitter bug is a top water bait. Right now steel head are not in the rivers. There are a few salmon. Casting spoons, spinners are a good way to start.


Caught three on the K-zoo yesterday on salmon skein, I would say they are in the rivers.


----------



## jbck109 (Jan 24, 2012)

sniper22mag said:


> I do not understand when people ask for a little bit of advice about fish, hunting etc. We where all novice once and someone helped us along. People need to quit getting so bent out of shape when people ask for a little help. There are rules about specifics of river , streams etc. There should be rules and moderated when people give other people a hard time on here. Too many times when you try to ask a serious question, some has some crap to give ya in stead of real advice. Is this site for info or just a big clown fest.


Check this guys previous posts, and you will understand why he is being given a hard time. He has been given some very sound advice, but just seems to want sombody to hook the fish on his rod for him. I have given him advice in a thread and offered more advice if he were to pm me, but he does not seem to apply what he is told and continues to ask the same questions.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

tannhd said:


> The thousand casts thing I always heard for Muskie, not Steelhead, but it makes sense for Steelies too.
> 
> I on the other hand always catch one, no matter what. The water can be 85 degrees in the middle of July. Doesnt matter.



Always? You're such a baddddazz.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

tannhd said:


> The thousand casts thing I always heard for Muskie, not Steelhead, but it makes sense for Steelies too.
> 
> I on the other hand always catch one, no matter what. The water can be 85 degrees in the middle of July. Doesnt matter.


yeah...me toooo tanny


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't even know how a man could fish for someone else. I've spent thousands of dollars, and hundreds of hours, on my first steelhead and salmon, and it FINALLY paid off. Unless you were taught by your ancestors, having a hard time is part of the process.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Steve_D said:


> I don't even know how a man could fish for someone else. I've spent thousands of dollars, and hundreds of hours, on my first steelhead and salmon, and it FINALLY paid off. Unless you were taught by your ancestors, having;; a hard time is part of the process.


Its called being a sugar daddy and loving to pawn off information that someone who understands how fishing actually works and doesn't seek instant gratification could do otherwise by getting out of the computer seat and doing it themselves.


----------

